# Random Picture Thread of 2016/2017



## Flannel_Carp

Guess it's time for a new one! Let's see your random pictures!

This is from an unsuccessful walk along the river with a fishing pole over the weekend


----------



## zimmerj

This is what steelhead alley has been looking like lately.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lord I'm having withdrawal


----------



## bank runner




----------



## FishermanMike

Nice shot! This must be a Northern Flicker...as long as I have paid attention to birds I have never seen one. Cool.


----------



## chris1162




----------



## Flannel_Carp

River treasure


----------



## bank runner




----------



## Nubes

Here are a few LM from Lake Toho from just before xmas...


----------



## Nubes

22,700 acres and half looks like this!!


----------



## Nubes




----------



## Nubes




----------



## Nubes

a couple local hybrids from about a week ago....


----------



## Nubes




----------



## Nubes

MMMMM, Nice and steamy!!


----------



## Nubes

I went from Tevas, shorts and tan lines, straight to bib waders and toe warmers all within a week! LOL Actually I liked FL fishing sooo much that I'm making arrangements now to move there, hopefully within a month or so! I hope to live on Lake Tohopekaliga but any of the Kissimmee chain of lakes will work! Anyone who has followed bass fishing knows what Lake Toho is capable of?? LOL I really wanted a trophy when I was there but I got into a stack of 2.5-4lbers and the weather had been up and down so supposedly the fishing wasnt the easiest when I was there?? Those shallow FL lakes can turn on and off with the quickness when the weather changes?? A couple pros did land 9.5-10.5lbers as the big fish in a one day tourny. Bags on toho can go from 45lbs(Dean Rojas shattering records in the early 2000's) to 12-13lb bags all in the same tournament?? LOL Not many lakes can do that!


----------



## Cat Mangler

Stolen from Facebook, had to share!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I use buzz baits


----------



## oldstinkyguy

A box of my Grandfather's shells from the old Peters Plant in Kings on the LMR. They quit making these shells in 1944.


----------



## Smittyfisher

I love the predawn fishing.


----------



## polebender

Got this in the mail today!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lord I'm jonsing


----------



## ML1187




----------



## knuckleric

My son and the dog managed to tree this little critter on our hike today.


----------



## HOUSE

#Joe Thomas sighting!


----------



## garhtr

HOUSE said:


> #Joe Thomas sighting!


So that's what Joe Thomas looks like. I've seen Joe fishing in a few of my spots on the LMR.. I can tell by his smile he's a sneaky devil-- but -- who's the heavy set guy in the black fleece jacket ?
Good luck and Good Fishing.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> So that's what Joe Thomas looks like. I've seen Joe fishing in a few of my spots on the LMR.. I can tell by his smile he's a sneaky devil-- but -- who's the heavy set guy in the black fleece jacket ?
> Good luck and Good Fishing.


House is on the right...right?


----------



## chris1162

kinda cold kayaking today.


----------



## Nubes

HOUSE said:


> #Joe Thomas sighting!


Where is Joes other hand?? House weren't you missing your wallet that night?? LOL


----------



## Saugeye Tom

chris1162 said:


> View attachment 200772
> kinda cold kayaking today.


Man you are flat out crazy.......I love it


----------



## monsterKAT11

Do what you gotta do.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Master angler pin


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Why he loves smallmouth


----------



## garhtr




----------



## 9Left




----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## polebender

Whoa! Where did you get those shoes? Never seen anything like those before! Awesome!


----------



## bank runner




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Polebender:

I wish I had a pair of those Nikes, but unfortunately I think it was someone playing with photoshop. These aren't real. I'd be the first in line for them though.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Thought this was pretty


----------



## 9Left




----------



## Tom 513

Morning Spider rigging for Crappie at Acton lake


----------



## Tom 513

My favorite fishing partner with a slab


----------



## seang22

nice relaxing morning in the blind


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Safety on the river


----------



## 9Left

Flan, what the heck is that?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

9Left said:


> Flan, what the heck is that?


A safe


----------



## Flannel_Carp

9Left said:


> Flan, what the heck is that?


This is my super secret safe spot on the river


----------



## monsterKAT11

Shipping crate for sale if anyone needs one..in the meantime it's a great kayak stand!!


----------



## EStrong

Tom 513 said:


> View attachment 201271
> 
> 
> My favorite fishing partner with a slab


That's a nice one! Well Done!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Founds this on the riverbank today


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Flannel_Carp said:


> Founds this on the riverbank today
> 
> View attachment 201475


Nice yak!!! I lost it last week


----------



## Flannel_Carp

And this:


----------



## bank runner




----------



## Tom 513

EStrong said:


> That's a nice one! Well Done!


Well thank ya Bro, its a legit pic too! lol


----------



## Tom 513

Summer Slab


----------



## garhtr

Good bye to a Beautiful January


----------



## garhtr

Tough day for this Fisherman !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 201770
> Tough day for this Fisherman !


Seen this more than once


----------



## jmpmstr1998




----------



## jmpmstr1998

my dog and I hitting up one of my favorite fishing holes. There's another Hunter with us also.


----------



## bank runner

Last light Eagle on the Great Miami


----------



## bank runner

Short Eared Owl and Short Eared pellet


----------



## bank runner




----------



## ML1187

Last time in a tree stand until September


----------



## bank runner

Merlin at Eastwood Lake


----------



## bank runner

Short Eared Owl Pellet


----------



## FAB

*
Sunrise *


----------



## bank runner

Fox Sparrow


----------



## bank runner

Yellow Rumped Warbler


----------



## bank runner

Downy Woodpecker


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Deer hair in barbwire


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## chris1162

Looks like someone lost their "personal massager" on the river!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

chris1162 said:


> View attachment 203017
> Looks like someone lost their "personal massager" on the river!


Did you get it ??


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

The sunset from this past Saturday. What a beautiful day it was. Can't wait for those warm spring days, and cool spring nights.


----------



## monsterKAT11




----------



## BaitWaster

monsterKAT11 said:


> View attachment 203151


Locked and loaded!


----------



## bank runner

Black Vulture


----------



## bank runner

27in main Beam 14in G2 with 5in kicker and 11in G3 from the amount of squirrel damage Im thinking last year shed Heartbreaker


----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr

Nothing like FREE tackle !
Good luck and Good Fishing.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 203947
> 
> 
> Nothing like FREE tackle !
> Good luck and Good Fishing.


That green bobber is mine.....lost it last spring


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> That green bobber is mine.....lost it last spring


 It sure is a lucky one,  I've already caught a Dozen fish while using it 
But--- I will return it if you'd like it back.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> It sure is a lucky one,  I've already caught a Dozen fish while using it
> But--- I will return it if you'd like it back.


Lost it in lake erie....I knew it would show around here ....all the hard tain


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Things to come.....the swamp


----------



## bank runner

Spotted Salamanders


----------



## bank runner




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Saugeye Tom said:


> Things to come.....the swamp
> View attachment 204416


Is that reelfoot lake?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Is that reelfoot lake?


Wellllllll yes it's possible


----------



## bank runner

Bald Eagle Great Miami River 3-13-16


----------



## Steelhauler

one if the few times I got out in the ice this season!


----------



## Cat Mangler

There were nearly 20 of these things, some much larger, in my spot today.


----------



## Cat Mangler

Got these today also.


----------



## DLarrick

hey CM, i have a gig if you don't. nice looking eaters.


----------



## garhtr

Cat Mangler said:


> Got these today also.


 Those are some FAT pigs CM !


----------



## Cat Mangler

Yet another species on the mylar curly shad!(same fish)


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Saugeye Tom

bank runner said:


> View attachment 205238


No way...today?


----------



## bank runner

this is from last thursday


----------



## DLarrick




----------



## garhtr




----------



## Aaron2012

Mushroom Swiss burgers for dinner yum!!!!!!


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr

Bank runner, your photos are truly amazing.


----------



## bank runner

THANKS GARTHR


----------



## bank runner

Map Turtle


----------



## fvogel67

Great Miami Riverbank


----------



## ML1187

That owl photo is AMAZING Bank Runner !!!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Second river iPhone in less than five months...










Wish I could find a dang GoPro!


----------



## SMBHooker

So, jelly of the owl pix. I always hope to see one and I never do until I spook them.  



bank runner said:


> View attachment 205606
> View attachment 205607


----------



## monsterKAT11

Flannel_Carp said:


> Second river iPhone in less than five months...
> 
> View attachment 205704
> 
> 
> Wish I could find a dang GoPro!


you've already been invited to the path of gopro greatness.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Eager to learn this year.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Eager to learn this year.
> 
> View attachment 205742


Wild water 5/6 starter package?

I bought that late last year and am anxious to start whipping it around like a noob for some smallies.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## SMBHooker

Found a few deer following me out of the river.


----------



## bank runner

I went to check on my nesting Great Horned Owls again today 4-3-16 no sign of owlets yet


----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr

A sure sign of Real Spring


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 206385
> View attachment 206386
> A sure sign of Real Spring


Where was it?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Exploring the other day. Caught a dink bass and scouted some river. Found some nice places I want to try once it warms up a little more.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Flannel_Carp said:


> Wild water 5/6 starter package?
> 
> I bought that late last year and am anxious to start whipping it around like a noob for some smallies.


It's a cabelas 4/5/6 fly reel on a 5 weight okuma crisium. I tried it out last week (first time trying any fly fishing) and j was absolutely horrible at it lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom

BuzzBait Brad said:


> It's a cabelas 4/5/6 fly reel on a 5 weight okuma crisium. I tried it out last week (first time trying any fly fishing) and j was absolutely horrible at it lol


All in the wrist guys


----------



## SMBHooker




----------



## Aaron2012




----------



## Tom 513

A mixed bag of 2016' catches, I will admit the trout was caught from Ky waters. More and hopefully bigger fish to come!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

"Nature holds the key to our aesthetic, intellectual, cognitive, and even spiritual satisfaction." - E.O. Wilson


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Cat Mangler

Old lady took these in the "hood" today.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Honing my senko skills


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Tanning


----------



## bank runner

Yellow Throated Warbler


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## bank runner

Stinkpot Turtle


----------



## Cat Mangler

Played around with the "panoramic" mode on a fish today to compare to a regular pic. Think I'm digging the difference!








Panoramic:









IMO, it helps adjust for the rocking of the waves while taking a picture.


----------



## z3bul0n

Couple from this week.


----------



## z3bul0n




----------



## z3bul0n




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Saugeye Tom

bank runner said:


> View attachment 207489
> View attachment 207490
> View attachment 207490


Where at??


----------



## Cat Mangler

Got this little guy on the GMR today before the monsoon. Also hooked up with a mouth hooked 30"+ carp that I fought for ten minutes before it popped off, drag a little to stiff maybe. Both were on a mylar Coomer grub!


----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr

That baby opossum might have made a nice pet.


----------



## BaitWaster

Sometimes you get fooled in the shallows.... frog on frog assault


----------



## Saugeye Tom

BaitWaster said:


> Sometimes you get fooled in the shallows.... frog on frog assault


What the heck...


----------



## SMBHooker




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## 9Left




----------



## SMBHooker




----------



## garhtr




----------



## Riverbum




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## dstiner86

Sometimes you just catch Tilapia out here in AZ.


----------



## SMBHooker

Took the family down by the lake and called a few water fowl over.


----------



## bank runner

Kentucky Warbler


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Sora


----------



## bank runner

Red Backed Salamander


----------



## bank runner

Southern Two Lined Salamander


----------



## bank runner

Northern Watersnake


----------



## bank runner

Map Turtle


----------



## EStrong

dstiner86 said:


> Sometimes you just catch Tilapia out here in AZ.


And here in Cincy too! Usually stocked in the Spring for vegetation/weed control in private ponds/lakes. They die off when the temps drop in the late fall. Very FUN to catch, they put up a hell of a fight and hit most bass lures.

View media item 78811
View media item 78810


----------



## Aaron2012

Seek







strike


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Aaron2012

I know it's not Christmas but this is a damn good brew.


----------



## bank runner

Woodcocks


----------



## garhtr

bank runner said:


> Woodcocks
> View attachment 208931


That's the most Awesome Woodcock picture I've ever seen, Nice job!


----------



## garhtr




----------



## MickFisher




----------



## MickFisher

First 2016 Hoover Blue


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## DLarrick

Smoked tenderloin. Damn good eats


----------



## garhtr

That's some pretty good camo, I nearly stepped right on his back.


----------



## GasFish26

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

This little guy was chilling on my truck and chirping during my lunch break for a couple minutes. I just sat and watched.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Common Yellowthroat


----------



## bank runner

Sora


----------



## bank runner

Purple Martin


----------



## JRyakinbassin




----------



## bank runner

Great Egret


----------



## Mateo

Daddy's girl!


----------



## Eatsleepfish

The aftermath of taqueria day with Estrong literally kills everything around.





A large souvenir I got a while back after briefly snagging a biggun.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

The sky was insane last night.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

garhtr said:


> View attachment 209297
> View attachment 209298
> View attachment 209299
> View attachment 209300


That's awesome. I have yet to see a deer on my trips to the river.


----------



## fastwater

Great pics.!

Many years ago a buddy and myself were plugging the banks at Dillon Dam out of his bass boat.
We watched a young doe come running out of the woods on tilt and into the water like something had been chasing her.
Where she ran in at was a very wide point of the reservoir. As we watched She swam out about 40 yds. and it was apparent she got tired.
She went under and back up a few times.
When we got to her, she was about to give up the ghost. We were able to get a rope around her neck and one of her fronts legs despite her attempts to not only kick,but bite us as well. We towed her over to the opposite bank and when we got to about 3' of water, were able to unsnap the hook to release her.
She pulled herself into about a foot of water and just laid there panting for a very long time. She was so weak we weren't sure she was gonna make it.
She finally got up and slowly walked into the woods.
Funny thing was, that once we got the rope around her and started towing her, she calmed down and quit all the thrashing like she was just along for the ride.


----------



## ML1187

Barbells and Kayaks


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Here's a great idea I came across recently. Organizing your smaller hooks on safety pins and then placing them in your tackle boxes so they don't mysteriously mix in with other hooks.


----------



## bank runner

Northern Oriole


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fastwater said:


> Great pics.!
> 
> Many years ago a buddy and myself plwere plugging the banks at Dillon Dam out of his bass boat.
> We watched a young doe come running out of the woods on tilt and into the water like something had been chasing her.
> Where she ran in at was a very wide point of the reservoir. As we watched She swam out about 40 yds. and it was apparent she got tired.
> She went under and back up a few times.
> When we got to her, she was about to give up the ghost. We were able to get a rope around her neck and one of her fronts legs despite her attempts to not only kick,but bite us as well. We towed her over to the opposite bank and when we got to about 3' of water, were able to unsnap the hook to release her.
> She pulled herself into about a foot of water and just laid there panting for a very long time. She was so weak we weren't sure she was gonna make it.
> She finally got up and slowly walked into the woods.
> Funny thing was, that once we got the rope around her and started towing her, she calmed down and quit all the thrashing like she was just along for the ride.


females usally fight in the water when they are drowning


----------



## fastwater

Saugeye Tom said:


> females usally fight in the water when they are drowning


This one did until we got her lasso'ed and tied up. She then enjoyed the ride.


----------



## EStrong

Eatsleepfish said:


> The aftermath of taqueria day with EStrong literally kills everything around.


Yep, Sure Does!!! LOL... What you forgot to mention, we used the dead babies as bait and did quite well with them...


----------



## Just Fishin'

Fought like a rock...


----------



## EStrong

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Here's a great idea I came across recently. Organizing your smaller hooks on safety pins and then placing them in your tackle boxes so they don't mysteriously mix in with other hooks.
> 
> View attachment 209340


That's a great idea Brad! This also looks like a neat idea. As soon as you need a new hook they're right under your nose. 

View media item 78889


----------



## fastwater

EStrong said:


> That's a great idea Brad! This also looks like a neat idea. As soon as you need a new hook they're right under your nose.
> 
> View media item 78889


Or...you could take this guy shark fishing and us him for bait.


----------



## SMBHooker

Smallmouth Fry


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Black Throated Green Warbler


----------



## bank runner




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Ready for st clair


----------



## dstiner86

Here's a few things you guys won't see in the O-H... I love the desert but I do miss those flows I know so well..
Wild donkey


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner

Trumpeter Swan


----------



## bellbrookbass

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ready for st clair
> View attachment 209664


When you picking me up to go? haha


----------



## Saugeye Tom

L


bellbrookbass said:


> When you picking me up to go? haha


Eating Thursday am at 4


----------



## bank runner




----------



## SMBHooker

Seeing these everywhere on the way home and in the sun, packed densely in the fields they are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SMBHooker said:


> Seeing these everywhere on the way home and in the sun, packed densely in the fields they are BEAUTIFUL!


Wild mustard?


----------



## polebender

Saugeye Tom said:


> Wild mustard?


ACHOO! Ragweed!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lol


polebender said:


> ACHOO! Ragweed!


A little early for ragweed


----------



## bank runner




----------



## thedudeabides

Nice pics of the woodpecker


----------



## bank runner

Thanxx!!!


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## 9Left

Polebender.... That's mustard plants


----------



## SMBHooker

garhtr said:


> View attachment 210194


Beautiful shot.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## polebender

9Left said:


> Polebender.... That's mustard plants


It still makes me sneeze just looking at it!


----------



## bank runner




----------



## Cat Mangler

Not quite dinner!








And hooked into my two hundredth fish of the year, a spunky little guy that bit a 2.5 mylar Coomer grub!








It's smaller sibling,#199


----------



## garhtr




----------



## EStrong

Cat Mangler said:


> Not quite dinner!


Got you beat! Here's two Jr. Mint Greenbacks, LOL...

View media item 78947
View media item 78948


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## SMBHooker

bank runner said:


> View attachment 210802


Bank runner, thx for the frog pix. Love the 1st one of the croaking frog. 

Took me back to the late 80's.... me in the creek down the street. Must be untold number of frogs I stalked and grabbed in that thin creek. Fun and free were those days gone bye.


----------



## polebender

Now that's great camouflage! You a have a good eye to be able to pick that up! Great pic!


----------



## 9Left

SMBHooker said:


> Bank runner, thx for the frog pix. Love the 1st one of the croaking frog.
> 
> Took me back to the late 80's.... me in the creek down the street. Must be untold number of frogs I stalked and grabbed in that thin creek. Fun and free were those days gone bye.


John, I have a feeling that in the next 5 years, you're gonna have LOTS of days like those again...


----------



## Aaron2012

I was outside grilling some bacon and saw this little critter.








I bet it sat there for about 20 minutes motionless just blending in.


----------



## bank runner

Spotted Sandpiper


----------



## EStrong

View media item 78952


----------



## Perch N' Crappie

Smallest snake I've ever come across


----------



## DLarrick

-


----------



## bank runner

Black Necked Stilt Hamilton county OH


----------



## bank runner

Willet


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Five Lined Skink


----------



## SMBHooker

bank runner said:


> Five Lined Skink
> View attachment 210963


Where did u see this? I saw one only once near cincy. I used to spend my summers in Florida chasing anoles. These guys make me think of then.

Thx.


----------



## bank runner

SMBHooker said:


> Where did u see this? I saw one only once near cincy. I used to spend my summers in Florida chasing anoles. These guys make me think of then.
> 
> Thx.


 I saw this skink at Cedar Bog


----------



## polebender

SMBHooker said:


> Where did u see this? I saw one only once near cincy. I used to spend my summers in Florida chasing anoles. These guys make me think of then.
> 
> Thx.


You didn't have to go to Florida to chase those aholes! There's a lot of them here in Ohio!


----------



## Just Fishin'




----------



## bank runner

Calico Pennant


----------



## DLarrick

Keeping me busy


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Showy Ladyslippers


----------



## bank runner




----------



## Saugeye Tom

back yard pond frog in the pads...


----------



## bellbrookbass




----------



## Cat Mangler

A Vic Coomer Curly Shad in its natural environment!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## Cat Mangler

I like snakes!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Cat Mangler said:


> I like snakes!


I had a big one swim right by my leg two weeks ago when I was knee deep and pulling my boat upstream. Glad no one was around to see me almost jump frantically into my boat when it caught me off guard LOL.


----------



## polebender

Cat Mangler said:


> I like snakes!
> 
> 
> 
> Snakes don't bother me if I know they're non poisonous! Poisonous would be a different story! But in Flannel_Carp's situation, if you're caught off guard, just about anyone would jump and scream like a woman! Lol!
Click to expand...


----------



## EStrong

Cat Mangler said:


> I like snakes!


Oh Lord! Turtles, Snakes.... Are you BMayhall Jr. now or something? LOL...


----------



## SMBHooker

Flying above the clouds


----------



## BMayhall

Cat Mangler said:


> I like snakes!


 Another Reptile Lover, I like it.


----------



## BMayhall

EStrong said:


> Oh Lord! Turtles, Snakes.... Are you BMayhall Jr. now or something? LOL...


What reptile do you like, Reptar?


----------



## EStrong

BMayhall said:


> What reptile do you like, Reptar?


Word!!! Reptar is the shizznitness! Think I'm gonna take my turntables down the to GMR and drop some mad beats old school stylz on vinyl. Catfishing and turntablism, can't go wrong there!


----------



## Nightprowler

This lays at the base of Furnace Shore ramp.


----------



## Nightprowler

My Lucky Bucket after an hour of LUCK!


----------



## Nightprowler

Look Mom, NO CAVATIES!


----------



## Nightprowler




----------



## SMBHooker

That's how u do it.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## 9Left

Catfish dinner...


----------



## Cat Mangler

EStrong said:


> Oh Lord! Turtles, Snakes.... Are you BMayhall Jr. now or something? LOL...


Although it was somewhat of an ode to BMayhall's love of turtles, I really do love snakes!


----------



## garhtr

Oops !


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Is that snow????


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## polebender

Wow! Beautiful country, scenery!


----------



## DLarrick

Can't top flannels Alaska pics but....bacon wrapped fillet mignon isn't a bad way to spend the evening if you have to be home.


----------



## DLarrick

-


----------



## SMBHooker

Gods Promise


----------



## EStrong

DLarrick said:


> Can't top flannels Alaska pics but....bacon wrapped fillet mignon isn't a bad way to spend the evening if you have to be home.


You sure you didn't take that pic in my kitchen? That's a standard meal in my household during grill season. Can't beat "spargus" on the grill either!


----------



## DLarrick

I say we both probably have some envious neighbors then. While its not always a fillet, there is normally something sizzling on the grill come dinner time. Ribeye or NY strip paired with some cajun/lime grilled corn on the cob is a nice combo as well


----------



## EStrong

Ribeyes are the bomb! I actually try to score those first before the Fillets. I've got a natural wind tunnel through the backyard that sends the aroma up and down the block quite a ways. I live in a very friendly neighborhood. I always get comments or people will yell when I drive by and ask "What's for Dinner? I'm gonna have to stop by next time." LOL...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

EStrong said:


> You sure you didn't take that pic in my kitchen? That's a standard meal in my household during grill season. Can't beat "spargus" on the grill either!


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## bank runner

Nice shot of the Pygmy Owl


----------



## SMBHooker

Love the owl pic Flan.


----------



## SMBHooker




----------



## garhtr

SMBHooker said:


>


That"thang" looks like a Gator !


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## DLarrick

My daughter says this one needs to go on the grill.


----------



## DLarrick

When a big frog hops into the wrong root ball....and your two step is faster than his.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## SMBHooker

bank runner said:


> View attachment 212654


Hahah, this one needs captioned:

"Hey, get out of here. Find ur own fishin hole!"


----------



## garhtr

Busy Bee's !


----------



## SMBHooker

Wow, I've never seen them exposed like that before.


----------



## garhtr

SMBHooker said:


> Wow, I've never seen them exposed like that before.


It's a swarm, when they begin to outgrow their home they make a new Queen and some workers and the queen fly out to find new living quarters, Nature is sooo amazing !


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

We've had some insane looking clouds the past few days.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Cat Mangler

My father's day desert. Of coarse I claimed the whole walleye section! First time I've ever eaten the same fish twice!









Just as the storm rolled into my area Monday night, there were 20-30 of these hopping all over a big ole rock bar. It was TOADally awesome!


----------



## bank runner

Calico Pennant and Unicorn Clubtail


----------



## DLarrick

conceal and carry.....starting her young.


----------



## polebender

Lol! Great pic! Looks like the conceal and carry is in the back of that diaper though!


----------



## DLarrick

polebender said:


> Lol! Great pic! Looks like the conceal and carry is in the back of that diaper though!


Ha. Very possible she is packing some extra heat. But only showing the pocket knife for now.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## zimmerj

I caught this smallie with a topwater popper. The fish inhaled it. Al that can be seen is a rubber leg sticking out of its mouth.


----------



## DLarrick

Thought we had a retirement fund but couldn't get that lucky


----------



## Saugeye Tom

DLarrick said:


> Thought we had a retirement fund but couldn't get that lucky


Lol....stolen and empty?


----------



## DLarrick

Stolen... maybe....empty.....Definitely. I seen the tip of a corner sticking out last year. City removed a small damn up river and exposed the top this year. Took a hammer today to find out what was in it.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## DLarrick

This one's for you Estrong....seems like you enjoy a good meal...


----------



## StillWater




----------



## Saugeye Tom

DLarrick said:


> This one's for you Estrong....seems like you enjoy a good meal...


How can you afford that and them toys in the background? ???...lol


----------



## DLarrick

sugar momma Tom lol


----------



## SMBHooker

Smaller than my little pinky nail.


----------



## SMBHooker

Hello, let's shake hands.


----------



## SMBHooker

Baby SMB food.


----------



## DLarrick

Going to try 9s slippin down the river tomorrow. Mini lobsters for bait. Few in the back round didn't make it.


----------



## DLarrick

-


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner

Pandorus Sphynx


----------



## bank runner

Waved Sphynx


----------



## Aaron2012

turkey head rock








jellyfish rock formation








some cool stalactites


----------



## StillWater




----------



## Cat Mangler

StillWater said:


> View attachment 214426


What on earth is that?


----------



## Cat Mangler

Turtle food!


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Large enough to carry small children off.


----------



## StillWater

Cat Mangler said:


> What on earth is that?


stargazer fish


----------



## Cntrpn




----------



## Cntrpn




----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## Cntrpn




----------



## Cntrpn




----------



## Cntrpn




----------



## 9Left




----------



## DLarrick




----------



## DLarrick




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Saugeye Tom

bank runner said:


> View attachment 215130


Ugh....


----------



## Eatsleepfish

It's been a long time coming...


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Eatsleepfish said:


> It's been a long time coming...


EStrong warped your brain into getting one, didn't he? Lol he's trying to get me to buy one


----------



## Eatsleepfish

BuzzBait Brad said:


> EStrong warped your brain into getting one, didn't he? Lol he's trying to get me to buy one


Haha While I've been toying with the idea for sometime to get a catfish setup he probably gave me the extra push to get er done. I scored an Abu 6500C3 for $50 and added a brand new Rippin Lips 8ft rod. Look out 50lbers...


----------



## Aaron2012

Eatsleepfish said:


> It's been a long time coming...


That's looks like a pretty sweet setup!


----------



## EStrong

Think I'm going to skip catfishing now and focus on snipe hunting and raccoon/feral cat training.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Got saugeye?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Eating flying ants


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Flag Tailed Spinylegs


----------



## Cntrpn

Ive got some work ahead of me.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Cntrpn said:


> Ive got some work ahead of me.


Oh lord


----------



## Cntrpn

Give it a few weeks. Ill post more pics


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Cntrpn said:


> Give it a few weeks. Ill post more pics


Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## beaver

Who's gonna eat who?


----------



## DLarrick

First time for everything. Had to push it through and cut the barb.


----------



## garhtr

DLarrick said:


> First time for everything. Had to push it through and cut the barb.


 Ouch ! 
I've had that happen more than once and it's never fun. It'll be sore for a few days. 
GOOD luck and Good Fishing


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Cntrpn

Today's progress. Slow hard work cutting everything out.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Cntrpn




----------



## Cntrpn




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## EStrong

View media item 79220View media item 79219


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## Mr. Basskisser

These pics are from Cuyahoga Valley National Park.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

Bridal Veil Falls


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

Blue Hen Falls














Brandywine Falls


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

Bigfoot Head


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

Cicada Holes


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

Closer shot of Bigfoot Head


----------



## Mr. Basskisser




----------



## Mr. Basskisser




----------



## Mr. Basskisser

Headlands Beach State Park


----------



## Cat Mangler




----------



## Mr. Basskisser




----------



## Cntrpn




----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## Cat Mangler

Feelin froggy?


----------



## Cntrpn




----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

That one time I captured an epic cloud shot.


----------



## Cntrpn

If you know what these are then you know what time of year it is!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Cntrpn said:


> If you know what these are then you know what time of year it is!


Eggs....salmon time


----------



## Cntrpn




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Cntrpn said:


>


Borax?...What river ya hitting. .platte, betsy, peire Marquette, au sabe , manastee,.....


----------



## polebender

Cntrpn said:


> If you know what these are then you know what time of year it is!


Mardi Gras?  !!


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Cntrpn

Saugeye Tom said:


> Borax?...What river ya hitting. .platte, betsy, peire Marquette, au sabe , manastee,.....


 We are heading to NY and from there maybe Michigan. By then we should be able to hit steelhead alley.


----------



## Cntrpn

Forgot. I have my own cure. Home made secret! Some borax, salt, and sugar and a few special ingredients for color and smell....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Cntrpn said:


> Forgot. I have my own cure. Home made secret! Some borax, salt, and sugar and a few special ingredients for color and smell....


PM me the special ingredients. .......


----------



## Cntrpn




----------



## ML1187

King of the Prairie !


----------



## bank runner




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

The storm yesterday


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Cat Mangler

Not my photo, would love to cite source but I stole it off Facebook fish group page while back so can't remember. Just though it was super sweet!


----------



## FishermanMike

Is that a massive Northwen taking a huge Walleye?! Ha, awesome.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Now this is cool. This shoulder holster was given to me. It's old and all real leather. May start using it once the weather cools and it's time for jackets.


----------



## Cat Mangler

Something decided to make a crash landing while I mowed!


----------



## bank runner

Robber Fly


----------



## FishermanMike

No respect for rules.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

I throughly enjoy the sport of knife throwing.


----------



## bank runner

Black Vultures


----------



## solos

3 "shooters" in full velvet right off the road!


----------



## bank runner

Dancing Eel


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Took a trip to Pittsburgh this weekend. Such a beautiful laid back city. Very clean and well kept. 

I love finding city benchmarks. Pittsburgh is 712 feet above sea level. That's 20-30 feet less than Dayton.










*  GO  Steelers!








*


----------



## Cat Mangler

Not every day you find bait in your bucket that you didn't put there!









They were carefully removed to continue the frisky stuff, but I did wish the fellow good luck before departure! Fitting find for my 15yr anniversary?


----------



## Cat Mangler

Ok, just went and checked on the status of their relationship. Dint bode as well for him as it did for me!


----------



## DLarrick

Cat Mangler said:


> Ok, just went and checked on the status of their relationship. Dint bode as well for him as it did for me!


Came on here to post a picture and seen this unlucky guy. I'm sure we can all relate to nagging women....and that might by why some of us fish.....but damn, if we had this to look forward too I think we would all be single.


----------



## DLarrick

Cheers the the lost mantis


----------



## Cat Mangler

Why do I keep finding bugs getting freaky?


----------



## Cat Mangler

.


----------



## Cat Mangler

My torture for the day.









Little set of private ponds in West Chester at some big fancy rentable barn with some German word shingled on the roof. (Sysco food show/expo) My boss has become rather used to my fishing addiction affliction. As soon as we pulled up:

Me: "Why didn't I grab a damned rod!!!"

Boss: "How did I know you were going to say that?"

I sadly sat on the deck for twenty minutes just watching, as bass jumped, carp swirled, and turtles breached. Do you see that small little patch of shade just in front of the cattails, on the opposite side? I bet you know what is siting in wait right there!!!

I may just get married now, just so that I have a reason to rent this place and legally fish!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

My grandpa gave me these old salt and pepper shakers he'd bought as a souvenir for his mom while on a fishing trip to International Falls, MN in the 1950s. He recently found them while sorting through all of the things in his attic.

The detail on them is pretty neat; the picture doesn't do them justice. I'll have to see if I can get a better pic.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Priceless^^^


----------



## crappie4me

Cat Mangler said:


> My torture for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little set of private ponds in West Chester at some big fancy rentable barn with some German word shingled on the roof. (Sysco food show/expo) My boss has become rather used to my fishing addiction affliction. As soon as we pulled up:
> 
> Me: "Why didn't I grab a damned rod!!!"
> 
> Boss: "How did I know you were going to say that?"
> 
> I sadly sat on the deck for twenty minutes just watching, as bass jumped, carp swirled, and turtles breached. Do you see that small little patch of shade just in front of the cattails, on the opposite side? I bet you know what is siting in wait right there!!!
> 
> I may just get married now, just so that I have a reason to rent this place and legally fish!


good news cat..you dont have to get married to fish the place!..its a very public park. i live down the road and fish it all the time....and right across the street there are 3 more bigger ponds thats part of the same park


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## 9Left




----------



## Saugeye Tom

bank runner said:


> View attachment 218485
> View attachment 218486


A snapper with a slider shell ????


----------



## SMBHooker




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## Dolla513

some nice creek channel


----------



## bank runner




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Dolla513

Br nice collection right there


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## TOS

oldstinkyguy said:


> View attachment 200591
> 
> A box of my Grandfather's shells from the old Peters Plant in Kings on the LMR. They quit making these shells in 1944.


Cool, I live right by there.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

montagc said:


> These guys are all over my honey holes, lol
> 
> View attachment 219349


Ouch. .hopefully not ohio


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## SMBHooker




----------



## 9Left




----------



## Cat Mangler

Lonesome waterfront property?









Yote leftovers?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Absolutely impressed with the new iPhone 7 camera.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## BaitWaster




----------



## DLarrick

First egg from my own chickens.


----------



## Cntrpn




----------



## Cat Mangler

Poor booger must've just passed.









Anyone need a new ride?


----------



## Aaron2012

.


----------



## polebender

Nice looking bicycle! Lol!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Cat Mangler

Is this what they refer to as "fall"?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Took this shot on top of mount Washington overlooking the city last week on the iPhone 7.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## Cat Mangler

Hoping to see what these will do on ceasers creek Monday for some eyes. Figure I'll troll the flats on the yak with a big ole rouge until sun breaks. Then cast some Coomer's at the bank. What ch'all think?


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Pied Billed Grebe


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## polebender

Pied Billed Grebe eater!


----------



## bank runner




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## SMBHooker

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 220851
> View attachment 220851


Good night at the Paylake Tom.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 220851
> View attachment 220851


Indian.....lol


----------



## bank runner




----------



## DLarrick

Had a weekend get away to TN. This is the view we had from the cabin.








This was from the back porch


----------



## oldstinkyguy

An eagle in flight over the Little Miami River


----------



## SMBHooker




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## fishgig

Awesome pictures everone! Bank runner that bass is frame worthy!


----------



## ML1187

bank runner said:


> View attachment 221432


One of your best pics to date.


----------



## bank runner

Thanks Fellas


----------



## DLarrick

Dinner time


----------



## Saugeye Tom

DLarrick said:


> Dinner time


Smallie bait where we fish....


----------



## DLarrick

Saugeye Tom said:


> Smallie bait where we fish....


I want to see pictures of the smallies eating a 2 lb lobster. Might stalk out your honey hole after that.


----------



## DLarrick

Up to 5 city fresh eggs a day now.


----------



## polebender

DLarrick said:


> Up to 5 city fresh eggs a day now.


Wow! Did those come from the lobster?!!


----------



## crappie4me

lmfao!!!..one of best replies i ever heard


----------



## Cat Mangler

What I'm getting is that, by raising and harvesting poultry, I might actually be able to afford lobster!


----------



## 9Left

..


----------



## garhtr

What a Gorgeous day !


----------



## Aaron2012

busted whopper plopper


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## DLarrick

Polebender that was an awesome response....I would have been proud of that one. 
Cat......I hate but love it to say the lobster comes from the old ladies pay check.


----------



## DLarrick

I still remind her she is with a country boy that lives in the city though.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## Roscoe

DLarrick said:


> I
> 
> 
> still remind her she is with country boy that lives in the city though.



You can take the boy out of the country but you can't take the country out of the boy.


Roscoe


----------



## Flannel_Carp

A time lapse I took this weekend while fishing


----------



## Cat Mangler

These things were not bothered in the least by my close proximity!


----------



## GarrettMyers




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## SConner

Hard to believe this is SW Ohio


----------



## ML1187

Hmmm... wonder what he's thinking


----------



## Cat Mangler

ML1187 said:


> Hmmm... wonder what he's thinking


Probably vajayjaay!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ML1187 said:


> Hmmm... wonder what he's thinking


Just showing you how small his base is.....he's saying....you don't want me


----------



## SMBHooker

bank runner said:


> View attachment 222164
> View attachment 222165


Man what was he eating? That's alot of red.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

That's blood


----------



## bank runner

SMBHooker said:


> Man what was he eating? That's alot of red.


 Blood from where he was hooked caught him in a pond removed him to the river


----------



## nuttycrappie

SConner said:


> View attachment 222169
> Hard to believe this is SW Ohio


Where was this taken at thats awsome.


----------



## SConner

nuttycrappie said:


> Where was this taken at thats awsome.


Swift Run Lake in Miami County


----------



## bank runner

Saw-Whet Owl banding


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## bank runner

Flannel_Carp said:


> View attachment 222461


 Sweet Shot!!


----------



## garhtr

I'm Sure gonna miss October !


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr




----------



## ML1187

Woods sure is beautiful !


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## garhtr




----------



## SMBHooker

November Camo Smallie


----------



## DenOhio

Nubes said:


> Here are a few LM from Lake Toho from just before xmas...
> View attachment 200488


Nice


----------



## DenOhio

GarrettMyers said:


>


Go vote tomorrow


----------



## GarrettMyers

Make sure you MAGA tomorrow!


----------



## bank runner

Red Shouldered Hawk


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

November Bullfrog


----------



## Cat Mangler

I really do try to be a FUN GUY!


----------



## DenOhio




----------



## bank runner




----------



## DLarrick




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Saugeye Tom

bank runner said:


> View attachment 223217


Huge rare black deer...get a shot??


----------



## bank runner

Saugeye Tom said:


> Huge rare black deer...get a shot??


 The way my season is going it was real tempting that's alot of backstrap and steaks LOL


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bank runner said:


> The way my season is going it was real tempting that's alot of backstrap and steaks LOL


I'll help drag her....for a backstrap


----------



## Cat Mangler

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'll help drag her....for a backstrap


I know where a huge stag is if you want them oysters!


----------



## SMBHooker

Officially got me in the mood for the Christmas season.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Cat Mangler

Slaying monster fish at Rocky Fork!









Emo gill from the other day:


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## Cat Mangler




----------



## Cat Mangler

"Spider bird, spider bird..."


----------



## chris1162

caught this doe slowly walking down a main trail. I shot her at 20 yards and she dropped after 10 yards. Pumped to have some steaks in the freezer again.


----------



## 9Left

nice job chris!


----------



## garhtr




----------



## teamdonk




----------



## Saugeye Tom

teamdonk said:


>


Eagle nest building ?


----------



## teamdonk

Yes it was awesome watching tjem


----------



## teamdonk




----------



## garhtr




----------



## Crawdude




----------



## Da_angler

bank runner said:


> View attachment 200415


Great photo!


----------



## FishermanMike

River to plate, woohoo!


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

2 Mature and 1 Immature Bald Eagles at Eastwood Lake 12-10-16


----------



## garhtr

Accidentally snapped this pic " Dumb guy followed my around all Summer "


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 225380
> 
> Accidentally snapped this pic " Dumb guy followed my around all Summer "


He's camoed out....


----------



## bank runner




----------



## chris1162

Its that time of year for this thread again! I will start with a pic of a doe i caught this morning!







good luck this year everyone!


----------



## Cat Mangler

Feesh food!


----------



## SMBHooker

My favorite thread. 

New Year's day hike. 


Family


----------



## SMBHooker

It's fun teaching my boy the cool things that can be discovered when exploring the outdoors. 

Abandoned Nest.


----------



## SMBHooker

Found this masterpiece of engineering in my shed today putting up Christmas decorations. About the size of a fist.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SMBHooker said:


> Found this masterpiece of engineering in my shed today putting up Christmas decorations. About the size of a fist.


Better be glad ya didn't find it this summer


----------



## bank runner

coopers hawk


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## Crawdude

I hauled a crappy 35mm plastic camera up a few routes on a climbing trip this past November. I created a 'carry loop' made from climbing tape and hooked it on my harness with a biner. Just got the film developed, and I'm pretty happy with the results. I will for sure be doing this on some future fishing trips. I really miss some aspects of shooting film, like anticipating the outcome. You also have to have total trust in your composition skillz. It completely changes the photographing/documenting experience.

The rig:










A few photos on 'The Big Red Book', Red Rock Canyon, NV


----------



## ML1187

Got a special care package in the mail from Crawdude... it's Float n Fly time for some winter Bronzers !!!


----------



## Crawdude

ML1187 said:


> View attachment 227454
> 
> Got a special care package in the mail from Crawdude... it's Float n Fly time for some winter Bronzers !!!


I get partial credit for fish over 17" but with a skunk I'm claiming user error LOL! Glad they made the journey up north safe.


----------



## bank runner

Coopers Hawk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ML1187 said:


> View attachment 227454
> 
> Got a special care package in the mail from Crawdude... it's Float n Fly time for some winter Bronzers !!!


Oh lord....another purest....Jackson pirates.....bring your hook removers....danger ahead!!!


----------



## ML1187

Saugeye Tom said:


> Oh lord....another purest....Jackson pirates.....bring your hook removers....danger ahead!!!


----------



## 9Left




----------



## Cat Mangler

One of the saddest day on the water yet, and it has nothing to do with my Skunking out.

Found not one, but two big cats rotting on the banks. First pic is a 36" Flathead. Second one I'm not sure, think it was a flat but it was blueish. it was being munched on by some type of critters.


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## Crawdude

Black duck, thanks to riverbum


----------



## SMBHooker




----------



## chris1162

doe number 3 down for the year! Hopefully I can pull off getting a buck down in the two weeks that is left!


----------



## Cat Mangler

Dead stuff








This guy looked like he got stranded in falling levels.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

Last day of pheasant season. Young Ruby's first solo hunt rooster. Greta stayed home resting from a hard hunt the day before.


----------



## flyman01




----------



## FishermanMike




----------



## Saugeye Tom

FishermanMike said:


> View attachment 228693


Muhahaha


----------



## DLarrick




----------



## flyman01




----------



## garhtr




----------



## Tom 513

Pix from my recent trip to Hatchery creek Ky Jan 2017 good fishing and beautiful area


----------



## Tom 513

Summit lake Indiana beaver lodge


----------



## flyman01

Monring on the Hiwassee River, Reliance TN


----------



## garhtr




----------



## SMBHooker




----------



## KL1100

Man I like that ball!


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## garhtr




----------



## Tom 513

garhtr said:


> View attachment 229535


That looks to be a Fenwick but it's not a fly pole, wth


----------



## garhtr

Tom 513 said:


> That looks to be a Fenwick but it's not a fly pole, wth


 . Basspro "micro-lite" rod


----------



## ML1187

garhtr said:


> View attachment 229535


We would get along real good  Coffee riverside can't be beat !


----------



## flyman01




----------



## Tom 513

ML1187 said:


> We would get along real good  Coffee riverside can't be beat !


coffee + waders = can be beat, trust me! lol


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Flannel_Carp

On a float this weekend FishermanMike and myself happened upon a very large doe that had been hit by a car and had come to the riverside presumably to die. When we got about 10 yards away it hopped up and we saw that it's back legs had been pretty badly damaged.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Flannel_Carp said:


> On a float this weekend FishermanMike and myself happened upon a very large doe that had been hit by a car and had come to the riverside presumably to die. When we got about 10 yards away it hopped up and we saw that it's back legs had been pretty badly damaged.
> 
> View attachment 229673
> 
> 
> View attachment 229674


did you call odr or finish her off?


----------



## Cat Mangler

Definitely should report it to odnr. Not too late if this wàs today, It should stay pretty close and the odnr will dispatch and donate to foodbanks if it's still alive.

As big as she appears, no doubt she's pregnant. Such a shame.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Saugeye Tom said:


> did you call odr or finish her off?





Cat Mangler said:


> Definitely should report it to odnr.


This was not close to anywhere that would have been easily accessible. Yes, a shame, but she won't go to waste.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Flannel_Carp said:


> This was not close to anywhere that would have been easily accessible. Yes, a shame, but she won't go to waste.


you did the right thing


----------



## FishermanMike

Flannel_Carp said:


> On a float this weekend FishermanMike and myself happened upon a very large doe that had been hit by a car and had come to the riverside presumably to die. When we got about 10 yards away it hopped up and we saw that it's back legs had been pretty badly damaged.
> 
> View attachment 229673


What an odd sighting that was, and actually kind of startling once it stood up and we saw just how big it was at close range.


----------



## DLarrick

Got this picture from a guy I hunt with. Found dead on the side of the road in SW ohio. Found on the same road we have permission to hunt on but have never seen one on stand.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## Cat Mangler

Welp, beats a skunk! Lol


----------



## zimmerj

Cat Mangler said:


> Welp, beats a skunk! Lol


Huge tail.


----------



## Aaron2012

bank runner said:


> View attachment 229809


Where did you come across the pompoduer? Those look pretty cool and have a crazy walking action.


----------



## bank runner

Aaron2012 said:


> Where did you come across the pompoduer? Those look pretty cool and have a crazy walking action.


 Tackle Warehouse


----------



## garhtr




----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Cat Mangler

Couple after work quickie fish!


----------



## flyman01




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## garhtr




----------



## SMBHooker

My daffodils can hardly wait much longer for spring. They've since grown a few more inches since this pic. One of my favorite sightings just before the end of winter.


----------



## Aaron2012

Hail from the thunder storm


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## garhtr

I'm not sure What this beaver was try to accomplish, but he sure was busy !


----------



## Crawdude

Stuff I've been up to


----------



## garhtr

Crawdude said:


> View attachment 230779
> 
> Stuff I've been up to


 Sight fishing ?? In Feb ?
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Crawdude

garhtr said:


> Sight fishing ?? In Feb ?
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


Yes. It was a cloudy day and the water was off color so not ideal sight fishing. Basically casting to shadows. We were finding carp in maybe 1-2 FOW when it was warmer. They were EXTREMELY skittish, so it was a belly crawling, casting from a crouch type of day. I had a white pinch on indicator about 18" above a heavy carp fly to get an idea of where it was on the stream bed. Takes were subtle.


----------



## garhtr

Crawdude said:


> Yes. We were finding carp in maybe 1-2 FOW when it was warmer. They were EXTREMELY skittish, so it was a belly crawling, Takes were subtle.


 I found a few in clearer water, A Feb sight fishing first for me. Definitely skittish.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## Just Fishin'

From a recent trip to Nevada/Arizona..

Feeding frenzy on lake Mead



















Sloth encounter









Dam nice mug


----------



## garhtr




----------



## fishin.accomplished




----------



## GarrettMyers

LMR went up about 15' in 24 hours and ended up 3' above flood stage. According to the USGS website, it was the tenth highest the LMR has been since they started recording results in 1913. It reached 19.91' feet yesterday. It was the highest since it reached 21.28' in 2008.


----------



## SMBHooker

Deep discount score.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SMBHooker said:


> Deep discount score.


DiD ya pick me up some?


----------



## bank runner




----------



## Aaron2012

Just got a sample pack of these today. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Aaron2012 said:


> Just got a sample pack of these today. Can't wait to try them out.


wth???


----------



## KL1100

Like to tryem


----------



## 9Left

GarrettMyers said:


> LMR went up about 15' in 24 hours and ended up 3' above flood stage. According to the USGS website, it was the tenth highest the LMR has been since they started recording results in 1913. It reached 19.91' feet yesterday. It was the highest since it reached 21.28' in 2008.


..I'd day 1913 was prolly the worst...


----------



## 9Left

aaron.. are those meant to be swim bait hooks ? if they are, I don't understand them at all, the purpose of the wide gap hook is so that the plastic bait can be pushed down on the shank and expose a wide gap for a better Hookset . those hooks look like they would completely defeat the purpose


----------



## Aaron2012

9Left said:


> aaron.. are those meant to be swim bait hooks ? if they are, I don't understand them at all, the purpose of the wide gap hook is so that the plastic bait can be pushed down on the shank and expose a wide gap for a better Hookset . those hooks look like they would completely defeat the purpose


https://www.trappertackle.com
They are a trapper tackle wide gap worm hooks. Supposedly after a hookset they "trap" the fish for increased landing percentage. I saw they were giving away free samples and signed up in the beginning of December for a sample. They are pretty sharp but I don't think you could use anything thicker than a senko with them. 
They definitely won't work with a swimbait.


----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## DLarrick

The spoils from a successful deer season.


----------



## ROOK




----------



## SMBHooker

Love the 1st pic ROOK


----------



## Cat Mangler

Finally!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Stumbled upon this pic I took a few summers ago when I really got into fishing. Probably one of my favorites. Shoutout to @ML1187 because it was his fish lol.


----------



## 9Left

.. pourin' some lead...


----------



## Cat Mangler

9Left said:


> View attachment 232365
> 
> .. pourin' some lead...


I don't see any trolling sinkers!


----------



## SMBHooker

9Left said:


> View attachment 232365
> 
> .. pourin' some lead...


This is my favorite pic this year


----------



## garhtr

Flannel_Carp said:


> Stumbled upon this pic I took a few summers ago when I really got into fishing. Probably one of my favorites. Shoutout to @ML1187 because it was his fish lol.
> 
> View attachment 232343


 I love those "action shots"








I got this one a year or so ago, best I've gotten so far. I've tried to get a SM on the jump but I always miss.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## bank runner




----------



## 9Left

bank runner said:


> View attachment 232712


.... pucker up!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bank runner said:


> View attachment 232712


I JUST FELL IN LOVE !!!!


----------



## garhtr

My New Fishing Partner


----------



## fvogel67

Some hardbaits


----------



## Bluegillin'

bank runner said:


> Calico Pennant and Unicorn Clubtail
> View attachment 213236
> View attachment 213237


Bank Runner

What type of camera and lens are you using to get such phenomenal pictures. Impressive


----------



## bank runner

Bluegillin' said:


> Bank Runner
> 
> What type of camera and lens are you using to get such phenomenal pictures. Impressive


 A Canon SX 60HS


----------



## FishermanMike

Felt like Spring on the river today. Smallmouth in current. Road shopping around. Herons on the nests.


----------



## 9Left

cast netting some shad..


----------



## Saugeye Tom

FishermanMike said:


> Felt like Spring on the river today. Smallmouth in current. Road shopping around. Herons on the nests.
> 
> View attachment 232821
> View attachment 232822
> View attachment 232825


LOL I know that spot too


----------



## FishermanMike

Here I thought most people would be too lazy to get there...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

FishermanMike said:


> Here I thought most people would be too lazy to get there...


LOL some may be....


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Cat Mangler

Happy happy happy!

















Still have a few things to mod out, like my transducer arm and making a new custom crate. And so on..... y'all know how that goes!

Super great deal from a super great friend, needed some loving, but she's floatable. Started out like this (minus stainless steel mesh).









Few cold beers and a few hours of this with said great friend:

















































"Final" product:









It was ground out at an angle, so it's not quite exact to manufacturer specs. I plan on filling it the rest of the way in, in the near future. My goal was just to make it last the summer until I get a long cold boring winter day next season.

(The brown "junk" is carbon from the iron burning off plastic, this is avoidable if you take your time and constantly clean the tip with a wire brush. I just wasn't as worried about looks and was just getting it done. Lol)


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Cat Mangler said:


> Happy happy happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have a few things to mod out, like my transducer arm and making a new custom crate. And so on..... y'all know how that goes!
> 
> Super great deal from a super great friend, needed some loving, but she's floatable. Started out like this (minus stainless steel mesh).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few cold beers and a few hours of this with said great friend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Final" product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was ground out at an angle, so it's not quite exact to manufacturer specs. I plan on filling it the rest of the way in, in the near future. My goal was just to make it last the summer until I get a long cold boring winter day next season.
> 
> (The brown "junk" is carbon from the iron burning off plastic, this is avoidable if you take your time and constantly clean the tip with a wire brush. I just wasn't as worried about looks and was just getting it done. Lol)


Musta been a really good man to get that to you wink wink,,,


----------



## Saugeye Tom

nice repair job too....now i know where to go just in case


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Urban nature


----------



## Just Fishin'

Saugeye Tom said:


> Urban nature
> View attachment 233209
> View attachment 233210


We have that here at work too. The geese decided it's safer on the roof vs in the parking lot this year!


----------



## 9Left

Cat Mangler said:


> Happy happy happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have a few things to mod out, like my transducer arm and making a new custom crate. And so on..... y'all know how that goes!
> 
> Super great deal from a super great friend, needed some loving, but she's floatable. Started out like this (minus stainless steel mesh).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few cold beers and a few hours of this with said great friend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Final" product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was ground out at an angle, so it's not quite exact to manufacturer specs. I plan on filling it the rest of the way in, in the near future. My goal was just to make it last the summer until I get a long cold boring winter day next season.
> 
> (The brown "junk" is carbon from the iron burning off plastic, this is avoidable if you take your time and constantly clean the tip with a wire brush. I just wasn't as worried about looks and was just getting it done. Lol)


.. nice repair job Erik... that high density plastic repair rods are amazing... the finished product was literally as hard and solid as the rest of the yak... impressed.


----------



## 9Left

Slimy hands n' dirty butts... the right way to raise em'....


----------



## bank runner




----------



## SConner

A few pictures of skies I liked. All but the lightning shot are local. The lighting picture was taken in mid '80s in Salt Lake City.


----------



## SConner

Random pics.... SMB Hooker in his natural environment, a few critters and the salt flats in Utah from mid '80s.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

I have a date tomorrow evening after work... with the river.


----------



## gLoomisSR781

Thought this was a neat reference to how big of a bait saugeyes will eat. I always check their stomach contents and this guy had a 7 1/2" baby saugeye he was digesting.


----------



## Cat Mangler

Before work quickie!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

From the storm that just went through:


----------



## FishermanMike

I took my Dad out to that Heron rookery this past weekend to shoot some pictures. He got some cool ones of the birds in flight, and hanging out in the Sycamores.

View attachment 233859


View attachment 233860


View attachment 233861


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Flannel_Carp said:


> From the storm that just went through:
> 
> View attachment 233855


looks like a eagle


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Ended up doing a timelapse of Wednesday's storm just showing how fast it rolled through:


----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr




----------



## fvogel67

Found this little guy today


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

View attachment 234145
View attachment 234145
View attachment 234145
View attachment 234145


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Cat Mangler

Something's off!?


----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr

Another amazing river rescue.








Pulled this cutie from the LMR.


----------



## bank runner

Don't let the cute fuzzy fella fool ya he's a Killer


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## KL1100

That Owl really really!! Cool!


----------



## ML1187

garhtr said:


> Another amazing river rescue.
> View attachment 234757
> 
> Pulled this cutie from the LMR.


That would freak me out !!!!


----------



## garhtr

Found this one floating down the river, sure looks like a lucky fish getter. Anyone know what it is ?? Small bill shallow floater.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## SMBHooker

garhtr said:


> View attachment 234929
> 
> Found this one floating down the river, sure looks like a lucky fish getter. Anyone know what it is ?? Small bill shallow floater.
> Good luck and Good Fishing


Great lure. Rapala Flat Rap out of wood. I stopped using them because the lip tends to break easy.... Otherwise super good action.


----------



## 9Left

garhtr said:


> View attachment 234929
> 
> Found this one floating down the river, sure looks like a lucky fish getter. Anyone know what it is ?? Small bill shallow floater.
> Good luck and Good Fishing


Good lord man! Exactly how many stickbait lures have you found this year?????


----------



## garhtr

9Left said:


> Good lord man! Exactly how many stickbait lures have you found this year?????


 Several, but it's a good thing, I never buy any so technically all my fish are caught on a traveling lure 
I probably spend to much time combing the river banks
Good luck and GOOD Fishing


----------



## garhtr

Death of the Loveland Frog Man







Or something else that went "Bump in the Nite"


----------



## Specgrade

garhtr said:


> View attachment 234967
> Death of the Loveland Frog Man
> View attachment 234965
> Or something else that went "Bump in the Nite"


Sweet Halloween mask.


----------



## Specgrade

garhtr said:


> Another amazing river rescue.
> View attachment 234757
> 
> Pulled this cutie from the LMR.


Yea, "cute". More like "creepy".


----------



## garhtr

There's too many things to do in the Spring !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 234993
> 
> There's too many things to do in the Spring !


How many?


----------



## SConner




----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> How many?


 15 but none were too big and they were pretty scattered. Should be good after tomorrows rain.


----------



## FishermanMike




----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr

They're getting bigger !


----------



## bank runner

got milk?


----------



## SConner

Taken recently during a short fishing trip.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## SMBHooker

BuzzBait Brad said:


> View attachment 235444


That panorama is SAWEEEET!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

The Rock's latest instagram post


----------



## Cat Mangler

BuzzBait Brad said:


> The Rock's latest instagram post
> 
> View attachment 235591


Near the top! Pretty sure that flatheads blues channels and even musky and pike dine on plenty of them pickles! Lol silly crack rock!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Cat Mangler said:


> Near the top! Pretty sure that flatheads blues channels and even musky and pike dine on plenty of them pickles! Lol silly crack rock!


I took it as they are the top of the food chain in his pond.

The Rock fishes topwater, +10 cool factor!


----------



## Cat Mangler

Flannel_Carp said:


> I took it as they are the top of the food chain in his pond.
> 
> The Rock fishes topwater, +10 cool factor!


It's all bait to me! Lol 

Perhaps a lesson from you would help him land one! Lol. "Flannel carp, fishing coach to the stars", has a nice ring to it!


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## Flannel_Carp

Went to Red River Gorge over the weekend, saw some neat looking rocks and even gave one away lol


----------



## crappie4me

thats great!..congats to you and the future mrs flan...she did say yes right?????


----------



## garhtr

Congratulations !!


----------



## DLarrick

Couple pictures from hocking hills. 















Congrats flan. I just took the plunge last year. Wish many happy years


----------



## Flannel_Carp

crappie4me said:


> thats great!..congats to you and the future mrs flan...she did say yes right?????





garhtr said:


> Congratulations !!





DLarrick said:


> Congrats flan. I just took the plunge last year. Wish many happy years


Thanks fellas, it was a yes!


----------



## Rick's Tropical Delight




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Current mood


----------



## bank runner




----------



## fvogel67

View attachment 236450


----------



## fvogel67

A few reels


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

fvogel67 said:


> View attachment 236451
> A few reels


I just bought that same reel. I'm enjoying it.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## FishermanMike

Lots of flowers and fungus in Hocking Hills this weekend


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Flannel_Carp said:


> View attachment 236843


Luna!


----------



## SConner

The Oculus in lower Manhattan


----------



## garhtr




----------



## SMBHooker

Getting mad now - still can't see the pix


----------



## creekboyMIKE

bank runner said:


> got milk?
> View attachment 235314


Was this on 8-Mile Rd?


----------



## SConner




----------



## Cat Mangler

SMBHooker said:


> Getting mad now - still can't see the pix


Me too, wonder why? Did this to me a few years back and I had to re-install ohub a handful of times to fix it.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## fvogel67

My Blackberry bushes in bloom


----------



## bank runner

Caspian Terns


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## fvogel67

On top of







Half Moon in the Red River Gorge


----------



## fvogel67

Copperas Creek Falls Red River Gorge


----------



## fvogel67

Cave inside Cloudsplitter Red River Gorge


----------



## fvogel67

Heinz Field Pre game







nz Field Pre Game


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fvogel67 said:


> Heinz Field Pre game
> View attachment 237071
> nz Field Pre Game


UGH no way will i put a like on THIS


----------



## fvogel67

Saugeye Tom said:


> UGH no way will i put a like on THIS


Ha ha


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

fvogel67 said:


> Heinz Field Pre game
> View attachment 237071
> nz Field Pre Game


I've been on the field


----------



## Saugeye Tom

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I've been on the field
> 
> View attachment 237083


Please stop this yeller porn. This is a family site


----------



## 9Left

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I've been on the field
> 
> View attachment 237083



... for a second ,i thought bankrunner took a photo of a bumble bee...


----------



## fvogel67

One of my favorite spots in Pittsburgh,Not far from where I grew up. Six Time Champs!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fvogel67 said:


> One of my favorite spots in Pittsburgh,Not far from where I grew up. Six Time Champs!!!!
> View attachment 237090


Im gonna have to report you to shakedown and hook and book now


----------



## fvogel67

On the field at training camp


----------



## bank runner




----------



## 9Left

lookin forward to a tasty summer...


----------



## bellbrookbass




----------



## garhtr

Big Outbreak ! (one)
Anybody else ??
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Cat Mangler

Tiny Tadpole saved from a drying puddle.








Lost and found.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

garhtr said:


> View attachment 237357
> Big Outbreak ! (one)
> Anybody else ??
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


I've seen a ton of them this past week. Lots of them coming out of their shells.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## Sappy




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## SConner




----------



## DLarrick

Odd sight at your put in spot. Looks like someone might have been a little messed up and decided to ditch the car.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

They are everywhere and extremely loud.


----------



## SMBHooker




----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## fishhawk1




----------



## 9Left

fishhawk1 said:


> View attachment 237765



could you repost this and focus in on the background....


----------



## SMBHooker

Any ideas on who made dinner out of our resident birds offspring?


----------



## KL1100

Blue Jays most likely


----------



## DLarrick

KL1100 said:


> Blue Jays most likely


this was my guess as well


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## Rick's Tropical Delight

SMBHooker said:


> Any ideas on who made dinner out of our resident birds offspring?


a house wren will puncture eggs


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Rick's Tropical Delight




----------



## bank runner

Lark Sparrow a rare nester in Ohio


----------



## bank runner

Brown Spiketail


----------



## bank runner

male, female, and juvenile Five Lined Skink


----------



## bank runner




----------



## FishermanMike

I saw some of those Assassin Bug hatchlings the other day as well, FlannelCarp. Pretty cool. They moved around as a little pod.


----------



## bank runner

Polyphemus Moth


----------



## ML1187

Newest addition to the family !


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## FishermanMike

Apparently the moths are out and about...Leopard Moth


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Flannel_Carp

FishermanMike said:


> Apparently the moths are out and about...


I scared the crap out of my fiance when she was walking towards my truck and I grabbed her and yelled STOP! If she'd have put her foot down she'd of squashed it. She stepped back and looked at me like I was crazy lol.


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## bank runner




----------



## gLoomisSR781




----------



## DLarrick




----------



## Aaron2012

Weapons of bass destruction.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Calico Pennant


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## FishermanMike

Not much scale here, but this is another mini-turtle. About the size of a half dollar.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

FishermanMike said:


> Not much scale here, but this is another mini-turtle. About the size of a half dollar.
> View attachment 238785


Eastern soft shell! Those turtles are cool. I caught a few while catfishing a few year back. They can get pretty big.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

This is what a real man's fidget spinner collection looks like


----------



## DLarrick




----------



## DLarrick

Step one of teaching the boy about the birds and bees.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

DLarrick said:


> Step one of teaching the boy about the birds and bees.


shoulda killed that nest robbing jay!! lol sweet pic man


----------



## DLarrick

Saugeye Tom said:


> shoulda killed that nest robbing jay!! lol sweet pic man


We don't have to tell everyone what happened to the jay. 
Thanks man


----------



## Saugeye Tom

DLarrick said:


> We don't have to tell everyone what happened to the jay.
> Thanks man


Great pic!!!


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Saugeye Tom

bank runner said:


> View attachment 238994


UGH


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Dickcissell


----------



## bank runner




----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## garhtr




----------



## fvogel67

Waiting for a meal


----------



## fvogel67

Treasure Island Florida sunset


----------



## SConner

Sunset in Troy, Ohio


----------



## garhtr




----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## fishwhacker




----------



## Saugeye Tom

fvogel67 said:


> View attachment 239511
> Treasure Island Florida sunset


I would put a like on the pics but the Steelers emblem ,......its o so ugly.....LMAO Nice pics


----------



## zimmerj

Early morning on the Grand River.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## SConner




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Best mug I've ever owned. 

"I might look like I'm listening to you, but in my head I'm fishing"


----------



## 9Left

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Best mug I've ever owned.
> 
> "I might look like I'm listening to you, but in my head I'm fishing"
> 
> View attachment 239693











HAHAHA!!! ..... popular mug...


----------



## bank runner

Prairie Warbler


----------



## bank runner




----------



## DLarrick

Bacon wrapped jalapeños in the making


----------



## DLarrick




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

The raging little Miami river. 6/25


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Captured on my iPhone 7, not my canon. Edited with pixlr


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## garhtr




----------



## SConner




----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Masterbaiter66

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 240201


This is Awesome


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Masterbaiter66

garhtr said:


> View attachment 240439


Has anyone ever seen Stephen king movie The Mist?


----------



## garhtr

Masterbaiter66 said:


> Has anyone ever seen Stephen king movie The Mist?


 I think I have seen that ! Trapped in a grocery store in the fog ?? Huge Spider like creatures ? 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Masterbaiter66

garhtr said:


> I think I have seen that ! Trapped in a grocery store in the fog ?? Huge Spider like creatures ?
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


Yes, the spider scene is what I thought of from your picture.


----------



## fvogel67

Some pics from the backyard


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bank runner said:


> View attachment 240433
> View attachment 240434


Is that a sonar?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Masterbaiter66 said:


> This is Awesome


Thx. Lake erie is a fickle old woman


----------



## bank runner

Saugeye Tom said:


> Is that a sonar?


 Heddon Sonic


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bank runner said:


> Heddon Sonic


Lol that's what I ment


----------



## DLarrick




----------



## bank runner




----------



## lustofcrappies

A calm morning on the Atlantic yesterday


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Common Yellowthroat


----------



## SMBHooker

Had the prettiest shell I've ever seen! It looked like he had gotten shoe shined.


----------



## 3 dog Ed

That is a dandy snapper with a great shell!!


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

From Monday Not a tornado but kinda wicked looking anyway


----------



## garhtr




----------



## fvogel67

From the garden


----------



## brandonw

Waited a long time for this


----------



## ML1187

Downtown Dayton and GMR Fountains from a Cessna 172 this afternoon


----------



## FishermanMike

Goodbye, Cicada.


----------



## Aaron2012

brandonw said:


> Waited a long time for this
> 
> View attachment 241300


I'm looking at getting a sea ghost. Is that a 110 or a 130? I'd like to know what you think of it when you get it out on the water.


----------



## brandonw

Aaron2012 said:


> I'm looking at getting a sea ghost. Is that a 110 or a 130? I'd like to know what you think of it when you get it out on the water.


It's a 110. Shoot me a pm in a couple weeks and I'd be glad to answer any questions you have.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner

Ospreys


----------



## garhtr




----------



## brandonw




----------



## fvogel67

My Frogging Rod


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

I have a free canoe rental certificate that I won't be using. Would anyone here like it? They are located on route 42 in Waynesville. 

Send me a message if you're interested. I could mail it to you.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## crappie4me

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I have a free canoe rental certificate that I won't be using. Would anyone here like it? They are located on route 42 in Waynesville.
> 
> Send me a message if you're interested. I could mail it to you.
> 
> View attachment 241536


isnt generosity great?..wtg bbb..im sure someone can use it


----------



## FishermanMike

Favorites from up north.


----------



## zimmerj

Awesome fish and pictures.


----------



## fvogel67

Sweet Banana Peppers


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

I love Minnesota.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## SConner

katie did on kitchen window.


----------



## SMBHooker




----------



## lustofcrappies




----------



## KL1100

Can't see pic but must be good!OGF please fix!!


----------



## SMBHooker

KL1100 said:


> Can't see pic but must be good!OGF please fix!!


Seriously!!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

lustofcrappies said:


> View attachment 242143


Is the pic where I think it is.....


----------



## 9Left




----------



## Mr. Basskisser

Here is a beaver checking out my grandson.


----------



## lustofcrappies

Saugeye Tom said:


> Is the pic where I think it is.....


Possibly lol


----------



## chris1162

some monster tomatoes growing this year!


----------



## KL1100

Nice Chris!


----------



## FishermanMike

Those 'maters are massive. I got BER on a bunch of mine...


----------



## SConner




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## garhtr




----------



## flyman01

Our welcome bear with a moth bow tie.


----------



## brandonw




----------



## flyman01




----------



## garhtr




----------



## SConner




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Whoa


----------



## flyman01




----------



## Aaron2012




----------



## brandonw

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Whoa
> 
> View attachment 242401


Hey how did you get the voltage to read on the left side like that? I've been trying to figure out how to do that on my helix 5. Also, did you find out what that was you were marking?


----------



## SConner

Beautiful evening on the Great Miami River!


----------



## flyman01




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

brandonw said:


> Hey how did you get the voltage to read on the left side like that? I've been trying to figure out how to do that on my helix 5. Also, did you find out what that was you were marking?


I think it's in overlay settings somewhere. I can't remember. I read the manual to get familiar with it before I used it and that's how I figured it out. 

I have the chirp model with the higher frequency so I usually do the half 2D display and the other half chirp down imagining display. It's pretty easy to read after you get the hang of it. The straight lines and arched lines are fish. I'm guessing the dots in a big ball were bait fish. I ended up catching a bunch that day on a 9-11 ft crank bait. I know for sure it wasn't weeds either because that chirp model shows every detail of weeds. It's insane.

Also, I've watched a TON of videos on how to read fish finders. I got tired of pounding the banks for fish in the summer lol. I'm forcing myself to learn how to fish for them deep.


----------



## flyman01




----------



## Masterbaiter66

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I think it's in overlay settings somewhere. I can't remember. I read the manual to get familiar with it before I used it and that's how I figured it out.
> 
> I have the chirp model with the higher frequency so I usually do the half 2D display and the other half chirp down imagining display. It's pretty easy to read after you get the hang of it. The straight lines and arched lines are fish. I'm guessing the dots in a big ball were bait fish. I ended up catching a bunch that day on a 9-11 ft crank bait. I know for sure it wasn't weeds either because that chirp model shows every detail of weeds. It's insane.
> 
> Also, I've watched a TON of videos on how to read fish finders. I got tired of pounding the banks for fish in the summer lol. I'm forcing myself to learn how to fish for them deep.
> 
> View attachment 242575


Are you having any success learning to fish deep? I am trying to learn the same thing


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Masterbaiter66 said:


> Are you having any success learning to fish deep? I am trying to learn the same thing



Im having some success 

This was in a different state. New water for me.


----------



## Masterbaiter66

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Im having some success
> 
> This was in a different state. New water for me.
> 
> View attachment 242578


Love the hat! I grew up listening to the pirates on the radio , late 70s . Nice catch also


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Masterbaiter66 said:


> Love the hat! I grew up listening to the pirates on the radio , late 70s . Nice catch also


Back when the pirates were actually good lol. 

I have a feeling Saugeye Tom will chime in here shortly about Pittsburgh


----------



## brandonw

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I think it's in overlay settings somewhere. I can't remember. I read the manual to get familiar with it before I used it and that's how I figured it out.
> 
> I have the chirp model with the higher frequency so I usually do the half 2D display and the other half chirp down imagining display. It's pretty easy to read after you get the hang of it. The straight lines and arched lines are fish. I'm guessing the dots in a big ball were bait fish. I ended up catching a bunch that day on a 9-11 ft crank bait. I know for sure it wasn't weeds either because that chirp model shows every detail of weeds. It's insane.
> 
> Also, I've watched a TON of videos on how to read fish finders. I got tired of pounding the banks for fish in the summer lol. I'm forcing myself to learn how to fish for them deep.
> 
> View attachment 242575


Ya I just got the helix 5 g2 also with chirp. Still fiddling around with it and playing with the settings but so far I like it. Agreed- bank fishing lakes is rough in the summer especially when you target crappie like I do. Also trying to learn to fish deep. Little difficult on the yak but much easier than on the bank! If you ever want to fish CC hit me up.

And here's my picture for the thread-


----------



## JimmyMac




----------



## JimmyMac




----------



## Saugeye Tom

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Back when the pirates were actually good lol.
> 
> I have a feeling Saugeye Tom will chime in here shortly about Pittsburgh
> 
> View attachment 242599


is Pittsburgh a new country????


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Masterbaiter66 said:


> Are you having any success learning to fish deep? I am trying to learn the same thing


vibes, jigging spoons fall winter early spring


----------



## flyman01




----------



## kayakcrazy




----------



## Masterbaiter66

kayakcrazy said:


> View attachment 242680


Get to the thicket bambi!


----------



## flyman01

Saw this on another site, must mean good fishing in on the horizon.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr

Somebody else is Fishing my spot


----------



## fvogel67

Bald Eagle. Great Miami River


----------



## 9Left

...good backyard snacks...


----------



## bank runner




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Gotta love the sound of rushing riffles and a sunset all at once.


----------



## lustofcrappies




----------



## SConner

Bat found in house by wife = afternoon off from work to find and capture bat. Released unharmed in the yard.


----------



## garhtr

SConner said:


> Bat found in house by wife = afternoon off from work to find and capture bat. Released unharmed in the yard.
> View attachment 242969
> View attachment 242968


 Hilarious !
We got one once, took me about ten minutes to catch it in a butterfly net but my wife spent 2 nights at her sisters  she's terrified of bats and snakes.


----------



## SConner

garhtr said:


> Hilarious !
> We got one once, took me about ten minutes to catch it in a butterfly net but my wife spent 2 nights at her sisters  she's terrified of bats and snakes.


It took about 90 minutes to find it in my closet. Capture was relatively easy in bucket as it was sound asleep.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

beautiful specimen...


----------



## SMBHooker

Yeah that's neat SConner


----------



## SMBHooker

If you haven't hiked Hocking Hills you need to make a point to. it's only an hour and a half from Dayton and 40 minutes from Columbus amazing Beauty in our backyard of Ohio.


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## KL1100

Strange smb,your pics are the only ones that came through.


----------



## SMBHooker

KL1100 said:


> Strange smb,your pics are the only ones that came through.


There are several ways to attach pix. If the pix are loaded as attachments ( I load my photos as an image not attachment ) they can't be viewed by the app users running an Android platform. This is the problem. KaGee has indicated there is a fix in the works but not sure as to when?


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom

THE BIG REDO


----------



## fvogel67

A few Blackberry stragglers and some red raspberries from my garden


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 243231
> View attachment 243232
> View attachment 243233
> View attachment 243234
> THE BIG REDO


And the finished product


----------



## fvogel67




----------



## fvogel67

Old meets new


----------



## 9Left

Freshwater lobster.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

9Left said:


> Freshwater lobster.....
> View attachment 243465


A endangered blue craw!!!!! Local????


----------



## SMBHooker

Clear Evidence of Aliens amung us!


----------



## SMBHooker




----------



## DLarrick

She is ready for September 1st


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## SConner

Beautiful day on the Stillwater River.


----------



## ML1187

Had a visitor to the cabin in GSMNP over the weekend


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom

cypress i got as a twig at reel foot lake tn.....


----------



## SMBHooker

Fall is coming


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## SMBHooker

Raptor. This guy let me get real close. Had it's eyes on dinner.


----------



## bank runner

SMBHooker said:


> Raptor. This guy let me get real close. Had it's eyes on dinner. Coopers Hawk


----------



## SMBHooker

SMBHooker said:


>


Thank you BR - being a smaller raptor I want sure? Look at the length of the tail...guy can turn on a dime. 

The big Red Tails are so impressive up close.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

e







Anyone know what type of lepodoptra this is???


----------



## garhtr

One less flathead ?


----------



## Sappy




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

The babe Ruth. Calling my spot and catching a fish


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Jewel Weed


----------



## bank runner

Northern Flicker


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Flannel_Carp

Hiking in Yosemite and found out what high elevation does to a bag of chips.


----------



## DLarrick

The hiking is paying off....nice looking legs flannel.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Flannel_Carp said:


> View attachment 245009
> 
> 
> Hiking in Yosemite and found out what high elevation does to a bag of chips.


LOL smooth too!!!


----------



## SConner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## SMBHooker

Sweet yote pic!


----------



## bank runner

Stinkpot


----------



## bank runner




----------



## Saugeye Tom

bank runner said:


> View attachment 245127


Look better with a arrow in it


----------



## SMBHooker

Tom, that one is peacefully feeding on a stream. The one u want to arrow is sneaking in ur pond.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SMBHooker said:


> Tom, that one is peacefully feeding on a stream. The one u want to arrow is sneaking in ur pond.


Lol Arrow all of em


----------



## SMBHooker

The Perfect Camo Pattern.


----------



## garhtr

This little guy was having a bad day, smashed into my kitchen window.
He sat around about 15 mins then flew away, hope he's Okay.


----------



## bank runner

garhtr said:


> View attachment 245220
> 
> This little guy was having a bad day, smashed into my kitchen window.
> He sat around about 15 mins then flew away, hope he's Okay.


 Female American Redstart looks like a first year bird


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 245220
> 
> This little guy was having a bad day, smashed into my kitchen window.
> He sat around about 15 mins then flew away, hope he's Okay.


titmouse??


----------



## TOS

This isn't really a southwest ohio fish but its my first musky so thought i'd post it. 34 1/2 inch. Forgot to weigh him but he sure put up a fight. Caught on a powerbait 4 inch purple w/white tail plastic worm. At Buckhorn Lake Hazard Ky


----------



## SConner




----------



## 9Left

Building bathroom cabinets with dad...


----------



## bank runner




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

What the heck is this?


----------



## chris1162

BuzzBait Brad said:


> What the heck is this?


Shaggy mane?


----------



## SConner

Heddon River Runt


----------



## 9Left

Finishing up with making a raised cabinet door...


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr

Paw Paw Cake for dessert tonite


----------



## fishhawk1




----------



## Saugeye Tom

SConner said:


> Heddon River Runt
> View attachment 246063


----------



## SMBHooker

garhtr said:


> View attachment 246149
> 
> Paw Paw Cake for dessert tonite


I've never heard of these things?


----------



## SMBHooker

Great shot of a deer I call buttons


----------



## garhtr

SMBHooker said:


> I've never heard of these things?


 Paw paw trees grow along streams and the fruit taste like a cross between banana and mango. I use the pulp in cakes , waffles , and bread,







delicious.


----------



## BMagill

Fall means topwater!


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Paw paw trees grow along streams and the fruit taste like a cross between banana and mango. I use the pulp in cakes , waffles , and bread,
> View attachment 246305
> delicious.


a
lol as long as the ***** and opossums dont get em!!!


----------



## SMBHooker

These are local?


----------



## FishermanMike

I want to find some of those bad boys!


----------



## 9Left

yep john.. you can find em here in ohio...chances are, you have probably seen them before


----------



## garhtr

I gather paw paws every fall along the LMR. There's two threads in the wild edibles forum with a lot of info.
They are getting ripe fast if anyone wants to pick some, it's now a race to beat the racoons to them.







Good luck and Good Picking !


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## bank runner

Painted Lady


----------



## Masterbaiter66

bank runner said:


> View attachment 246623


What kind of spider is this ?


----------



## bank runner

Masterbaiter66 said:


> What kind of spider is this ?


 Yellow Garden Spider


----------



## 9Left

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 246631
> View attachment 246632


... you know it's been a while when you're taking pictures of your dog and your flowers ......... go fishing tom


----------



## TOS

Believe it or not, all of these caught on the same spinner bait. Two bass (same size as little one), 4 perch (same size as little one), and 6 northern pike (although I lost 3 of the northern at the boat).


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Eat your heart out 9 left


----------



## Lil Crappie

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 245639


 Is this a self portrait?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lil Crappie said:


> Is this a self portrait?


Lol. A Vietnam vet I work with


----------



## DLarrick

My cousin and his daughter dragging out his dad's deer.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## SConner

Unmarked, think it is either an old Paw Paw or Creek Chub.


----------



## SConner




----------



## SConner




----------



## Saugeye Tom

SConner said:


> View attachment 248155


Your pet??


----------



## SConner

Saugeye Tom said:


> Your pet??


No, just a creepy little spider in garage window. It is actually very small, I recropped so detail showed.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SConner said:


> No, just a creepy little spider in garage window. It is actually very small, I recropped so detail showed.


Lol looks dangerous


----------



## SMBHooker

Wow this site sucks - still can't view pic.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SMBHooker said:


> Wow this site sucks - still can't view pic.


Jon... I have no issues on phone or laptop......


----------



## KL1100

Yea!what he said!


----------



## DLarrick

Not a bad view to start the morning.


----------



## SConner

Saugeye = yummy goodness.


----------



## SConner




----------



## chris1162

Full story in bowhunting section


----------



## garhtr

Shouldn't this guy be sleeping ??
He was up early watching me fish.
I tried to get closer for a better pic but he ducked in his burrow.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## bwarrenuk




----------



## BankAngler




----------



## SConner

Buck in back yard.


----------



## SConner

Cuyahoga overlook.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## brandonw

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## 9Left

Nice deer brandon!


----------



## brandonw

9Left said:


> Nice deer brandon!


Thanks 9! Been a great thanksgiving.


----------



## bwarrenuk

GO TRIBE!


----------



## fishingful

Thankful for my new home! Got the keys yesterday!


----------



## bank runner

Saw-Whet Owl banding


----------



## DLarrick

No deer this morning but was able to take a deer killer out so I was happy.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## 9Left




----------



## SConner




----------



## DLarrick




----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## fvogel67

Shadow Raps and friends


----------



## fvogel67

Red River Gorge


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## SConner




----------



## twistedcatfish1971

From a trip back in late april....


----------



## bank runner




----------



## cincinnati

Why we needed a king bed in the RV.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## 9Left




----------



## bank runner

Drake Gadwall


----------



## bank runner

Gadwalls


----------



## 9Left




----------



## bank runner




----------



## fvogel67

Sauger and fries


----------



## bank runner




----------



## DLarrick




----------



## 9Left

fvogel67 said:


> View attachment 251471
> Sauger and fries


You did a nice job on that batter fvogel...looks perfect


----------



## fvogel67

Thanks


9Left said:


> You did a nice job on that batter fvogel...looks perfect


----------



## DLarrick

Late season dove action and another rabbit.


----------



## chris1162

And now back to fishing!!!


----------



## SConner

Eldean Road Bridge


----------

